# Angelanfänger sucht hilfe



## Andy001 (29. Juli 2007)

Hi erstmal bin grad frisch hier angemeldet.
Bin ganz neu in dem Hobby bzw ich möchte überhaupt erstmal damit anfangen (vll bissel spät mit 21 :vik: aber egal )
Dazu habi ch jetzt einige fragen.
1) Lohnt sich ein angelverein ? wenn ja gibt es in der gegend mönchengladbach welche ? (einen habi ch im netzt gefunden aber vll gibts ja mehr auswahl  ) 
- falls es sich lohnt worauf sollte ich bei der vereinsauswahl achten?
2)Wo kann ich in mönchengladbach den "Angelschein" machen und wie teuer wird mich das ca zu stehen kommen ?
3)gibt es möglichkeiten sich an bestimmtengewässern erstmal eine angel zu leihen oder muss man sich das komplette equip sofort kaufen ?

mfg ich danke im vorraus schonmal


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Herzlich willkommen!!!

Und als Erstes: Es ist nie zu spät, mit dem Angeln anzufangen!!! Und ein Angelverein lohnt sich immer, es seie denn, du möchtest am Forellenpuff versauern oder Unsummen in Gastkarten investieren|bigeyes

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Muss Brassenwürger widersprechen, ein Verein ist nicht IMMER besser. Wenn du keine Probleme hast viel Zeit zu investieren, dich mit belehrungsresistenden Vorständen und unsinnigen Regelungen rumzuärgern DANN ist der Verein die richtige Wahl für dich. Wenn du einfach in Ruhe angeln willst wann, wie und mit wem du willst dann hol dir eine Jahreskarte für ein Gewässer in deiner Nähe und lassden Verein Verein sein.


----------



## Andy001 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

hi was für vorteile bringt ein verein denn zum beispiel ? eigene gewässer?
und diese gastkarten kriegt man auch nur mit "angelschein" odeR?

@wallerschreck kann man nicht einfach so mitglied im verein sein ohne großartig was tun zu müssen ?oder ist das automatisch mit aufgaben etc verbunden?

bzw weiß denn einer wo ich herraus finden könnte wo in mg ich den schein machen kann ?


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Welche Vorteile dir ein Verein bringt kann ich dir nicht sagen (bin zwar in einem aber ich wüsste nicht welce Vorteile ich dadurch hätte die ich nicht bei einer Jahreskarte hätte der Grund warum ich da drinnen bin ist der, dass es hier nirgends Jahreskarten gibt) , die Nachteile hab ich dir aufgezählt.

Ach ja und den Fischereischein braucht man grundsätzlich selbst fürs Puffangeln


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Muss Brassenwürger widersprechen, ein Verein ist nicht IMMER besser. Wenn du keine Probleme hast viel Zeit zu investieren, dich mit belehrungsresistenden Vorständen und unsinnigen Regelungen rumzuärgern DANN ist der Verein die richtige Wahl für dich. Wenn du einfach in Ruhe angeln willst wann, wie und mit wem du willst dann hol dir eine Jahreskarte für ein Gewässer in deiner Nähe und lassden Verein Verein sein.


 
Man sollte sich den Verein natürlich genau aussuchen und sich gut informieren! Für Vereinsmeierei in der heftigeren Form bin ich auch nicht zu haben. Hier kann ich ohne Verpflichtungen für €35,- zig Hunderte Hektar Wasserfläche befischen, ohne Verpflichtungen, Arbeitsdiens etc... Würde ich für die gleichen Gewässer Gastkarten (Jahreskarten ) kaufen, wäre ich wohl bald 180 Piepen los... Das meinte ich damit!


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Andy001 schrieb:


> 1) Lohnt sich ein angelverein ? wenn ja gibt es in der gegend mönchengladbach welche ? (einen habi ch im netzt gefunden aber vll gibts ja mehr auswahl  )



Ob es sich lohnt einem Angelverein beizutreten ist eher Geschmacksache. Manche mögen es nicht im Verein zu sein. Manche können auch nicht anders, weil die Gewässer in der Nähe zu Vereinen gehören. Manchmal kommt es darauf an wie weit man mit dem Auto zu fahren bereit ist.



			
				Andy001 schrieb:
			
		

> 2)Wo kann ich in mönchengladbach den "Angelschein" machen und wie teuer wird mich das ca zu stehen kommen ?




Das ist auch so eine Sache. Man kann in NRW den Fischereischein mit oder ohne Verein machen. Mit Lehrgang ist teurer. Als Autodidact ist es billiger.

Petri


----------



## Andy001 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Also bei vereinen muss man halt gucken wie die drauf sind bzw ob es andere möglichkeiten zum fischen in der gegend gibt.
zum angelschein ansich oder zur ausrüstung weiß keiner nen rat?


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Angelschein brauchst du wie gesagt immer, bei der Ausrüstung wirst du nicht umhin kommen dir zu überliegen auf was, wo und wie du angeln willst denn davon hängt deine Ausrüstung maßgeblich ab. Wenn du weißt welche Gewässer du beangeln willst und auf welchen Zielfisch kann ich dir weiterhlfen vorher ist das nicht möglich.

@Brassenwürger
dein Verein ist ein Traum, ich muss hier 20 Arbeitsstudnen im Jahr ableisten, muss 100 € Jahresbeitrag bezahlen, bei Grilfesten bedienen  und darf außer einem See lediglich einen Bach beangeln indem jede Forelle einen Namen hat (gibt auch entsprechend wenige)


----------



## Andy001 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Gralf schrieb:


> Das ist auch so eine Sache. Man kann in NRW den Fischereischein mit oder ohne Verein machen. Mit Lehrgang ist teurer. Als Autodidact ist es billiger.
> 
> Petri


autodidact heißt in einem angelverein ?

@wallerschreck das ist dann eine gute nächste frage welche möglichkeiten habe ich im kriess neuss bzw mönchengladbach zu angeln ich weß das es einen forellensee bzw einen raubfisch see gibt (hab die internetseite grade nicht im kopf) aber glaub da fischt man immer gegen geld und es gibt keinen verein


----------



## Gralf (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Andy001 schrieb:


> autodidact heißt in einem angelverein ?



Nö. Ich hab mich verschrieben. Ich meinte "Selbstlerner". Man kann sich die Unterlagen besorgen und alles lernen. Wie die Bögen für eine Führerscheinprüfung. Oder Kurse besuchen. Kostet etwas, aber man bekommt alles erzählt.

Ist auch Geschmacksache und jeder muss wissen wie er am besten zurechtkommt. Und natürlich kosten Kurse Geld.


----------



## Andy001 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

achso 
selbstlernen wäre natürlich auch was wie teuer sind die bögen denn ca?
bzw wo kriegt man das? in nem angelgeschäft oderk ann man die irgendwo bestellen?
und ne grobe schätzung was ein kurs kostet gibts nicht ca? 
also preisklasse 100€ oder 300€ oder so ?


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Andy001 schrieb:


> achso
> selbstlernen wäre natürlich auch was wie teuer sind die bögen denn ca?
> bzw wo kriegt man das? in nem angelgeschäft oderk ann man die irgendwo bestellen?
> und ne grobe schätzung was ein kurs kostet gibts nicht ca?
> also preisklasse 100€ oder 300€ oder so ?



Das Buch mit allen Prüfungsfragen und Antworten kostet 12,95€ bei Amazon. (Für NRW, das ist wichtig)

Was ein Kurs kostet weiss ich nicht. Kann wohl jeder Verein handhaben wie er möchte. Auch Händler sind teilweise Kursleiter und verkaufen dann das Material gleichzeitig. Dadurch könnten Anfänger glauben, sie müssten irgendwas kaufen. Mit deiner Schätzung 100€ bis 300€ liegst du im grünen Breich. Nur manche Wochenendschnellkurse sind teurer.


----------



## Maurice (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

hi
komme auch aus mg und es gibt nicht wirklich einen guten verein hier in der nähe.ich war über 8 jahre in mönchengladbach rheydter angel verein und kann nur sagen das der in den letzten jahren den bach runter geht würde ich dir abraten da bei zu treten bin auch seit letzten jahr kein mitglied mehr bin auch auf der suche nach einen neuen verein in der umgebung halte mich mit tageskarten in moment am wasser zum bsp harriksee klasse see oder rhein usw.es gibt eine cd  mit allen fragen und alles was da zu gehört die hatte ich auch sind genau die selben fragen wie in der prüfung wort für wort musse nur richtig üben dann klapt das auch aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie die heißt muss ma gucken dann kann ich dir das vielleicht sagen.

erst ma wilkommen an board

mfg 
maurice


----------



## Maurice (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

seacker in mg macht auch kurse kostet glaub ich 80 euros,aber wenn du die cd kaufst brauchst du den kurs nicht mehr


----------



## Der_Monty (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Wow Gralf, wo wohnst Du? [Edit: Okay, Wülfrath, meine Augen werden schwer *g* ]
Bei uns kostet der Kurs 80€ inkl. aller Lehrmaterialien und die Prüfung 30€. Gut, beides zusammen auch 110€ aber als "Selbstlehrer" nur die Prüfungsgebühren. Die Theorie kann man ja online büffeln #6
Andy001, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board. 
Da du ja aus der Gegend von Mönchengladbach kommst, kannst Du auch erstmal in Holland angeln gehen, Mobilität vorausgesetzt. Roermond und die Massplassen sind eine sehr schöne Gegend und in einer halben Stunde von Dir aus zu erreichen. Da kannst Du für ca. 40€ das ganze Jahr angeln gehen. Die erste Angelausrüstung kannst Du dir auch ab den 2.August bei Lidl holen, die haben da was im Angebot.
Wenn es direkt "was besseres" sein soll, google mal nach Angelgeschäften in MG, 2-3 sollte es da geben und einer verkauft, meiner Meinung nach, auch die Erlaubnisscheine für Holland.

Gruß.


----------



## Maurice (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

hallo
angelsachen würde ich im internet bestellen da gibt es genug auswahl an guten geschäften,weil die angelläden hier zu teuer sind finde ich und im netz da kann man immer vergleiche ziehen.seacker verkauft die jahreskarten für holland.prüfungen sind immer 2 ma im jahr glaub ich hab meine im dezember gemacht genau an meinem geburstag war lustig.sind glaub ich immer frühjahr und winter.


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Wow Gralf, wo wohnst Du? [Edit: Okay, Wülfrath, meine Augen werden schwer *g* ]
> Bei uns kostet der Kurs 80€ inkl. aller Lehrmaterialien und die Prüfung 30€.
> Gruß.



Wusste ich doch, das da was faul war. Den Laden gibts nicht mehr.

Es sind ja auch hier nur die sogennanten Crashkurse, die über 300€ kosten. Minimum aber 150€. Und da sind Kursleiter, die Lehrmaterial zu teuer verkaufen und versuchen Angelausrüstung zu verkaufen. Schüler könnten denken, das das bestehen der Prüfung mit dem Kauf von Ausrüstung leichter fällt. Hier im Ort gibts gar kein Kurs. 

30€ Prüfungsgebühr ist hier auch. Kreis Mettmnann

Aber 350€ war im Gespräch für Wochenendkurs in Düsseldorf mit Springerfunktion. Bedeutet ich kann jede Stunde, die ich verpasst habe in den normalen Wochentagskursen nachholen. Ist nur für Leute mit unregelmäßigen Arbeitszeiten interessant. Ich habe unabsehbare Arbeitszeiten. Und bei immer mehr Leuten ist das so. Meiner Meinung nach ist dann das Buch der bessere Weg. 

Ach ja. Und Essen und Getränke sind im Kurs. Geht nicht anders wenn man 2 Tage im gemieteten Gästesaal eines Lokals sitzt. Die gucken so doof, wenn man den Spirituskocher anmacht und sich ne Dose Ravioli heissmacht.|bigeyes

Ich selbst habe das nicht mitgemacht. Aber mein Vater und mein Schwager.


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Die lehrgänge kann man sich getrost schenken, was man da lernt ist bestenfalls interessant, prüfungsrelevant sind aber nur die Fragen und die stehen allesamt in einem schönen Buch (sind glaubich 600 Fragen) wenn du die alle kannst hast du die Prüfung in der Tasche. Verschwende kein Geld an den Lehrgang wenn du es nicht musst, praktische Kenntnisse werden da eh nicht vermittelt. Ich hatte das Problem dass in Hessen so ein Lehrgang pflicht ist, gebracht hat es mir Null Komma nichts.


----------



## Andy001 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

So besten dank erstmal für die vielen antworten ich war grade mal bei amazon gucken
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_b/028-3192152-0924515?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&initialSearch=1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=fischerpr%FCfung+nrw
ist es dieses buch was ich brauche ?
weil es gibt da eine vielzahl von büchern allerdings ist das das einzige mit einem bezug zu nrw.

@ maurice weißt du zufällig ob die prüfungstermine fest sind oder ob man sich da spontan anmelden kann ?

@der_monty taugt die Lidl ausrüstung denn etwas oder brüselt die mir wenn ich ein modderließchen fange auseinander ? vertraue den discounter angeboten ehr weniger meist 

mfg


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*



Andy001 schrieb:


> ist es dieses buch was ich brauche ?
> 
> mfg



Das Buch das du verlinkt hast kenne ich nicht. 

Dieses Buch hier hat alles für NRW. Alle Fragen. Alle Antworten. Die Fischbilder so wie sie in der Prüfung aussehn. Die Gerätezusammenstellungen für die praktische Prüfung.

Wenn du das ohne Kurs machen möchtest, vergiss nicht dich schonmal zur Prüfung anzumelden. Man muss schon ein paar Wochen vorher angemeldet sein und die Gebühr überwiesen haben. 

Viel Spaß beim Lernen.


----------



## Maurice (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

hi
andy das was du verlinkt hast ist die cd die ich meine die hatte ich auch die solltest du dir zu legen dann brauchst du auch keinen kurs mehr.damit habe ich auch gelernt und hat bei mir super geklapt.das mit dem termin für die prüfung wann genau die ist weiß ich nicht must du ma in der unterren fischerreibehörde in rheydt nach fragen da kannste dich dann auch anmelden direkt.die prüfungen sind immer in rheydt im rathaus wie gesagt hab meine ma vor jahren am 1 dezember gemacht


----------



## Checco (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Hi, in Viersen ist ja net so weit weg von MG kostet der Kurs 70€, Prüfungen sind im Kreis Viersen 2X, die nächsten im November glaub ich.
Ob du nen Kurs brauchst hängt von deinen persönlichen Fähigkeiten ab aber so schwer ist die Prüfung nicht.
#:


----------



## Andy001 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

supy thx dann werd ich mir wohl mal das büchlein und oder die Cd zulegen und mal nachfragen wegen prüfungs terminen 
november wäre praktisch  da habi ch auch geburtstag vll findet sich da das ein oder andere gerät direkt ein das ich sofort mit dem rute schwingen loslegen kann  
wo man die prüfung in nrw macht ist egal odeR?
checco hast du denn vll ne tele nr von dem amt in viersen das man da mal nachfragen kann ?

mfg


----------



## Der_Monty (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Hi,

Anmeldefrist Kreis Viersen: 27.September.
Prüfungstermine: 8. + 9. November.
Genauer Prüfungstermin und Ort werden nach der Anmeldung mitgeteilt. Prüfungsgebühren: 30€.

Kreisverwaltung
Untere Fischereibehörde
Rathhausmarkt 3
41747 Viersen
				 					Tel. (0 21 62) 39- 13 67
					Fax (0 21 62) 39- 18 04

Ansprechpartner für evtl. Vorbereitungskurse Hr. Grube 02161/12843 (abends) oder 02161/208734 (mittags).
@ Checco, hast Du den Kurs in Dülken gemacht? Der Herr sagte mir was von 80€.

Gruß, Marc.

P.S: Die oberen Angaben stammen aus der Lokal-Zeitung. |supergri


----------



## Andy001 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

supy dann bin ich da ja jetzt scho nnen schritt weiter buch organisieren und dann gehts los mit dem lernen 
mal schau ob ich dann in mg früher die prüfung machen kann oder in viersen. 
jetzt steht noch die materialfrage was kann ich als anfänger am besten angeln und wozu gibt es hier in mg direkt gute möglichkeiten ?
mfg


----------



## Checco (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

@ Der Monty, ich habe den Kurs in Dülken gemacht, ich meine es wären 70€ gewesen, vielleicht haben die ja erhöht?!


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Wo woht ihr alle bitee, dass eure Schiene über 100 kosten?

Ich hab für alles 50€ bezahlt


----------



## Nailuj (4. August 2007)

*AW: Angelanfänger sucht hilfe*

Hi worauf ich bei der Vereinswahl achten würde ist das der Verein nicht allzugroß ist denn ich bin in Zwei Vereinen der eine ist klein und da läuft alles super, die Leute verstehen sich und da gibts eher ma einen der dich mitnimmt und dir en pa gute Stellen zeigt. In dem anderen Verein ist Totales kaos die vergessen manchmal sogar die Erlaubnisscheine auszuteilen, und was da noch ziehmlich schlimm ist dass da totale viele Russen und Polen sind die nur Müll machen (ich hab nix gegen ausländer ich kanns nur net Leiden wenn die nach Deutschland kommen und dann nur Müll machen und Deutschland versauen nur um das ma kla zu stellen) also ich würd mir nen Kleineren Verein suchen. 

             Viel Glück bei der Vereinswahl und Petri Heil


----------

